# Two electronic tracks



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

This is famous line by Icelandic politic teacher in University of Iceland, where he says that people of the neo-liberal party of Iceland don't worry about politics they just want to _"make money in the day and barbecue in the evening"_. Both musically and for humor sake I made this piece.


__
https://soundcloud.com/hlolli%2Fgrae-a-daginn-og-grilla-kv

But this piece here is overwhelmingly simple minimalism in electronic style. Yes you guessed it, influenced by Philip Glass.





I'm not an electronic musician, I'm merely an ametur, just trying some things out on this program called REAPER that I just discovered few weeks ago.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The video sounds nice. I'm beginning to hear a lot about REAPER. It's interface looks almost exactly like FL Studio which is what I use. It costs a bit less though. I supposes I should download it and give it a try, but I barely have time to learn to use what I've got.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

reaper is i will say an interesting program thats easy to use like FL studio or ableton, but i find that when i want to drop samples (like percussion loops) they get out of synch for no apparent reason even tho they were time stretched to time. Also some things like dragging dropping samples and loading synths and piano roll is all somewhat choppy. I havent used it for half a year now so who knows if its been updated to fix this. But you can get your hands on the demo that for some reason never expires (ive been using the demo exclusively and after 2 months of using it never stopped working.)

but a nice demo, some interesting sounds used, but i didnt like the pluck (lacked some reverberation and a bit more delay on it) but still has a early glass like feeling to it.


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

I have not had any sync problems with REAPER, you can choose beat and metronome mark and when you double click the clip should be excacly on beat. I have only tried reason before reaper and reaper is heaven to me. It's alot better than FL studio in a way that it's frequently updated and you can customize the **** out of Reaper. But of course I have never got used to FL which makes me a bad judge.


----------

